# Seen some greys but...



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Well besides the fact he needs some groceries on him, it just looks like he's got either light or thin hair. The pattern on the face is just where his skin color is mottled, and I don't see any other markings? All I see on his hip is dirt. 

Handsome horse, but needs some weight gain.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Looks like a horse who needs groceries that's completely greyed out with mottled skin showing along with some dirt.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Eh.... I'm gonna be honest I DON'T like that.

He's a race horse in race condition and I think looks remarkably clean..

The OP is commenting on the mottled skin as it DOES look weird and doesn't follow normal pinto patterns- not that TBs are pinto anyways.

My best guess is some sort of scarring or mutation, and I don't think it has anything to do with the grey.

I see a hint of something on his hip that could be a bloody shoulder marking, looks like his father has several.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I see white markings going from his face all of the way down his neck and under his belly. They might have wet him in the photos to make it stand out more because it's not as apparent in the video. I don't know what type of genetics are causing it though. I think he's in beautiful condition for racing, he's all muscle. Really nice horse.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Prairie said:


> Looks like a horse who needs groceries that's completely greyed out with mottled skin showing along with some dirt.


He's a horse just coming out of race nick, he looks great.

I would not be remotely surprised if he was wildly pinto-marked prior to graying, Tapit has sired some crazy looking babies. But it honestly looks like this guy had some sort of skin condition that healed up. I like him a lot.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think it's so funny the "skinny and dirty" vs the "fit and spotless". Shrug.

Just wanted to say I looked for Tapit foals and didn't see anything too exciting. TBs aren't pinto (though I know there are crop out patterns) and the white markings don't have a "pinto" look at all, in fact almost matching several well known horses with extreme fungal patterns.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I think it's a DW expression that has greyed out.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

He looks shaved and then soaked. 
It's got to be the grey that makes him look so bad and to me, that greying makes him look super old and beat. The lightung also just makes it worse. 
Can't comment on the funky skin much, but seems like scaring or other oddness.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

It makes me think of vitiligo.

It's pretty common in Lipizzans, maybe it happens in TBs too?

Here's a Lipizzan with vitiligo. 










And here's an article - https://www.vetstream.com/equis/Content/Disease/dis01380
I did notice that it says that vitiligo is found in TBs. 


Maybe it's because I'm currently obsessed with Lipizzans :lol: but I think that type of white marking is just gorgeous!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Comments have pretty much covered his markings. But they're asking $2000. for a horse that cribs and has 'puffy ankles'? I'd pass on him.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I love him!! He doesn't tick any of my boxes but i would have him tomorrow!! I would pick that he has 'The Tetrarch' somewhere in his pedigree. His skin is black and white with the white hair coat. And he has such a kind eye.

The Tetrarch


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Comments have pretty much covered his markings. But they're asking $2000. for a horse that cribs and has 'puffy ankles'? I'd pass on him.


Plenty of people will buy an attractive, sound, good-natured Tapit - even if he is a gelding. And he had 40 starts, as long as he passed a PPE I honestly wouldn't care about puffy ankles, many good working OTTBs do.


Some OTTB lovers would kill just to say they have an own son of Tapit.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

ApuetsoT said:


> I think it's a DW expression that has greyed out.


Dominant White would be my first guess too. Second guess would be vitiligo. 

It's funny, because I tend to like my horses a little bit fat (just a little bit!) and I think he looks beautiful at the weight he is now. To me, that's what a TB looks like. 

I think $2000 is a very fair price (by Arizona standards). You can't hardly get a decent horse for that. I mean you CAN, but you have to shop around a bit. I paid $2000 for a BLM Mustang. He happened to be the BEST horse I've ever ridden and owned. But I don't see why a nice TB wouldn't be worth that.

Can you imagine what the stud fee to produce him must have been and all the work and money put into him? I'm sure $2000 is a real bargain.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

If I was shopping for a horse I would buy him for two grand if he passed the PPE and I don't know who Tapit is, I don't follow racing horses. I think he's a pretty well built horse.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He needs a bit of weight on him, but he looks good. His markings are pretty unique...he's a handsome fella.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

Even though he's a TB, his markings look similar to my friend's grey Appaloosa/Arab.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

O/T but regarding the cribbing the horse I knew that "sort of not really cribbed and only at feeding" promptly stopped the second he was managed properly. A die hard cribber is a different story, but a very mild vice in an OTT horse is pretty normal and fixable ime.

Fungal things, that prompted it to be my first choice (note how it goes around her eye just like the geldings!)





































Now we can't see the horses skin color of course but I can see it becoming white in severe cases.

Down along his barrel it does look like a DW or sabino expression. His neck and head are just funky though.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if the cribbing does not interfere with his job, go for it. My mare cribs, but is a calm safe trail horse. If the barn he is going to does not care, and he is not damaging everything , go for it. He is a pretty horse and I would add some weight. Most horses coming off a track are going to have puffy joints if they have been raced for any amount of time. Just like the cow horses usually end up with bad hocks. hard work. 
He looks like he would be great for dressage ! We used to have TB's as trail horses.


----------



## Rob55 (Mar 6, 2014)

Can't say about the skin and genetics. I agree wth those who say he is fit and muscle. He may be sweet and easy, but he looks like he will move like a cat, eat like a horse (not an easy keeper), and burn (sun burn) like a ginger. Good looking, athletic and high maintenance. Ride him before you commit and get a second opinion on that ankle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

This kinda reminds me of something like birth marks. Kinda like some black people born with some white skin. I'm not sure what it's called and I'm not trying to be racist.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

daystar88 said:


> This kinda reminds me of something like birth marks. Kinda like some black people born with some white skin. I'm not sure what it's called and I'm not trying to be racist.


Vitiligo. It's the human form of vitiligo. Anyone can have it, but the contrast is starker on darker skin tones. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitiligo


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My first thought was the vitiligo as well.

Also just goes to show how different a person's tastes can be. No idea who Tapit is but I can appreciate a good horse of any breed.

I do NOT like the look of this horse but I can't really put my finger on why. I don't like grays but I can look past the color to see the good and bad underneath it. I guess maybe it's just the way he's shaped, I especially don't like the hollows in his chest where his neck ties in and there is something in the way he moves in the video that makes me think he may not be as sound or healthy as they claim. He just seems "off" to me.


Maybe it's just the red flag in my head that pops up every time a horse advertised as "fun to ride" but doesn't have a single picture or video of him even tacked up, let alone being ridden. When I aim to sell a horse, I want to promote his ability under saddle and his talent for the discipline he's trained in. I look for the same thing when I look at sale horses. It makes me really wonder if they are simply trying to benefit from the Tapit name and the unusual coloring.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

smrobs said:


> My first thought was the vitiligo as well.
> 
> Also just goes to show how different a person's tastes can be. No idea who Tapit is but I can appreciate a good horse of any breed.
> 
> ...


He's literally just retired from racing, still stabled at the track. He's still race fit and with his race trainer, he has no retraining to speak of. CANTER advertises the horses for race trainers, and they simply roll through each barn to see what horses are being retired, usually in the afternoons. Track horses are worked in the mornings. You're not going to see exercise riders hopping onto a horse that's not making anyone any money in the afternoon. And it is 100% illegal for anyone not licensed to sit on a horse at Penn. That is the risk you take buying off the track, but just about any trainer who is affiliated with CANTER will allow a PPE.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yup, just part of the whole OTTB thing.

Honestly if a trainer is going to go through the effort of trying to find a good home through CANTER I would be far more willing to give the benefit of a doubt about things. Most people just ship them and don't give a second thought. You obviously care at least somewhat (and some more then that) to go through CANTER.


----------



## Katstica (Apr 22, 2016)

Could it be birdcatcher spots? I'm not sure if birdcatcher spots are the same thing as vitiligo, but they look somewhat similar.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, thank you for the information, I wasn't aware of all that since I've never dealt with OTTBs. I still don't like his look or movement but now I understand the rest. Thank you


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

No idea about the science behind this, but I'll go ahead and weigh in with a vote for STUNNING anyways.


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

I think he is a lovely horse with a reasonable price. Living where I do now I have an even greater appreciation for "proper" horses. And as to price a nice horse like that here on the island would be 20 to 25 million idr roughly equivalent to $1800 usd


----------

